# Indianapolis Fly Fishing Show This Saturday



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

January 5th at the Indianapolis Fairgrounds from 10A till 6P. They have some excellent seminars scheduled. The Fly Fish Ohio team will be there in our own booth - stop by and say "hello"!

You can find directions an details at Indianpolis Fly Fishing Show We hope to see you on Saturday!

Joe C.


----------

